# suspension?



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I think my suspension is going out on me any body have a segestion of best bang for the buck performance suspension. I am later going to try to performe a motor swap to the RB25 or RB26. Not sure yet; depends on bang for buck.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

eibach springs (your choice there) and KYB AGX's

it's a popular setup and the KYB's are the best you can buy... if you're gonna swap a powerful motor in, you're gonna want strong struts to help hold the power to the ground... don't try to save a penny or two on that one...


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> eibach springs (your choice there) and KYB AGX's
> 
> it's a popular setup and the KYB's are the best you can buy... if you're gonna swap a powerful motor in, you're gonna want strong struts to help hold the power to the ground... don't try to save a penny or two on that one...


you prove a good point but think of it this way. i've had my agx's for 3 months and they're soft now. this is with a stock motor, not some crazyass exotica rb26. my suggestion to you is, definitely go coilovers. tein he's, jic is a good choice as well, zeals can be had for $1200 or so if you shop around long enough, this could just go on forever. it sounds like though if you take my opinion you shouldn't be asking us for an answer, but rather searching for which coilover you should use


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I was browsing E-bay recently and came across some no name complete coilovers for like $500.00 I cant tell you how well they perform or anything but they actually look like they are built well. They are mounted upside down so the rod is protected by the coilover body which is gggggggoooooooodddddd for drifting! Maybe I will buy a set and let you know how they are.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Johny5 said:


> you prove a good point but think of it this way. i've had my agx's for 3 months and they're soft now. this is with a stock motor, not some crazyass exotica rb26. my suggestion to you is, definitely go coilovers. tein he's, jic is a good choice as well, zeals can be had for $1200 or so if you shop around long enough, this could just go on forever. it sounds like though if you take my opinion you shouldn't be asking us for an answer, but rather searching for which coilover you should use


 funny part is that a lot of coilover kits come with KYB AGX's modified to work with coilover springs... *shrug*

I think you might have just got a bad set amigo...


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> funny part is that a lot of coilover kits come with KYB AGX's modified to work with coilover springs... *shrug*
> 
> I think you might have just got a bad set amigo...


i would have to see facts from the manufacturer before i believed that. unless the shocks were revalved like no other then i just don't see how. i've riden on zeals with 8/10 springs, tein he's, jic (insert crazy number/letter combo here) and there's no way they felt anything like my kyb's. thats not just the spring, by all means it would be a very bouncy ride if they didn't have shocks that were stiff as a mofo and didn't compress rebound very minimally. the characteristics of the ride are just nothing like my shocks.


----------



## hks-s14 (Dec 10, 2003)

What is it with you guys and RB26's? Don't you like your cars to handle well?

Anyway, wait until you do this fabled RB26 conversion, then do your suspension as spring rates, shock valving etc will need to be different for the heavy arsed 26.

Or you could be smart and go a SR20 and then get any suspension meant for S14.



speedy_240sx said:


> I think my suspension is going out on me any body have a segestion of best bang for the buck performance suspension. I am later going to try to performe a motor swap to the RB25 or RB26. Not sure yet; depends on bang for buck.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

We are not as fortunate to have Skylines, so the RB series is a popular motor swap here... *shrug*


----------



## Mr_Nice_Guy (May 7, 2003)

Tein stech springs and AGX is a good set up if you want to do spring/shock setup. If anything while you are waiting on your swap I would pick up a nice set of coilovers. 
The coilovers that were seen on ebay for 500 odd dollars are from a company called D2 (or a different name same company) and they are said to be good quality coilovers. Haven't read of anyone using them but there is a thread about them somewhere on zilvia.net.


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

I am also looking for some options as to suspension components. I like Eibach springs. I don't wanna spend over a grand just on suspension. I want something better than the AGX shocks, but Koni doesn't make any Nissan products


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

koni does make shocks for the s14s, you just have to modify them to fit. they're not direct boltons like the agx, they're the yellows iirc.


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

Johny5 said:


> koni does make shocks for the s14s, you just have to modify them to fit. they're not direct boltons like the agx, they're the yellows iirc.


In what way do they need to be modified?


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

i'm not sure, i didn't wanna screw with it so i bought the cheapass agx's. i know on some cars you have to modify the collars of the shock, and on some cars they're a screw in shock and they bolt in the the shock body (the part that bolts onto the knuckle) and thats a pita to do. either or shocks and springs are extraordinarily gay due to the fact that most springs don't bypass 5 and some coilovers (if not, most) come with over 8 spring rate. like i've said a million times, i won't be happy until my rates are 9/11 or 10/12. i'm tired of weakass rates.


----------



## teamxtremenismo (Jan 2, 2004)

*I think the eibach springs & KYB is the best and check this out.*

I have the set up on my 95 240sx and it kicks ass, and you can also do the rb25det into the 240. I can get you the kit to do it and the motor if you want it. the kit is $700.00 wiring, mounts, driveshaft to do it. and anything else you need let me know [email protected]

DRIFT N is the shit.......


----------

